# Cómo conectar dos display de 7 segmentos



## AltedState

HOLA AMIGOS!

bueno soy nuevo en este foro, de hecho este es mi primero post, jejeje, queria preguntarles como le hago para conectar dos display de 7 segmentos de anodo comun.
mi problema es que tengo un circuito multiplicador el cual tiene dos entradas de 3 digitos binarios, la salida maxima sera en este caso 49 y necesito sacarla con dos displays, utilizando el 74ls247,o ustedes me recomiendan algun otro?

gracias


----------



## eddy70

hola, los tienes que conectar en cascada para que los puedas trabajar los dos display, el 7447 esta bien, pues es para un display de anodo comun te pasare un diagrama de conexion, pero tambiem lo puedes encontrar aqui en el foro busca en el buscador aqui ahy varios diagramas, saludos.


----------



## AltedState

gracias amigo
ya cheque unos diagramas aqui en el foro y hay uno en el que mas o menos me doy una idea pero te agradeceria demasiado si me mandas el correo que dices.


----------



## eddy70

hola, te anexo el diagrama en modulo 49 que necesitas, espero te sea util  esta con dos chip 7490 en cascada´para que se pueda visualizar en dos display anodo comun y vas a necesitar un temporizador de pulsos de reloj para la entrada del primer chip, si no lo tienes te paso un diagrama. saludos


----------



## AltedState

orale amigo ya lo cheque muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## jagrmax

yo tengo una pregunta, quiero conectar un display de 7 segmentos a un 7442 que es un demultiplexor de bcd a decimal , pero no se cmo hacerlo porfavor ayuda


----------



## mabauti

> yo tengo una pregunta, quiero conectar un display de 7 segmentos a un 7442 que es un demultiplexor de bcd a decimal , pero no se cmo hacerlo porfavor ayuda


El 7442 tiene UNA SOLA salida cuando tienes UNA combinadion en la entrada.

Quiza lo que tu necesites es el 7447 para ANODO COMUN


----------



## stalker25

wenas! 
en las entradas del 7447 (ABCD) necesito meter 2 señales diferentes es decir que  me meta codego de un contador pero le doy a un pulsador para que meta otro codigo diferente de otro pulsador, es para un reloj con alarma cuando esta la hora y le doy un a un pulsador para que se vea la alarma. gracias


----------



## wilfer

te falta la resistencia de 330 ohm entre vcc y el despliegue si no se queman los leds.


----------



## fernandoae

NO, no se van a quemar porque ya tiene una por cada segmento... realmente no tendrias que usar una sola resistencia entra vcc y el terminal comun porque dependiendo de la cantidad de segmentos encendidos el brillo del conjunto va a variar!


----------



## VERONICA20

hello...
...necesito conectar undisplay de 7 segmentos a un microcontrolador pero los display estanunidos y no encuentro el plano interno, si aguno de ustedes sabe como conectarlo, agredeseria que me ayudaran.
chaooooo


----------



## Guest

VERONICA20 dijo:
			
		

> hello...
> ...necesito conectar undisplay de 7 segmentos a un microcontrolador pero los display estanunidos y no encuentro el plano interno, si aguno de ustedes sabe como conectarlo, agredeseria que me ayudaran.
> chaooooo



Te toca probar con tesiones bajas.


----------



## mabauti

te refieres a un display de dobel digito?


----------



## Guest

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> te refieres a un display de dobel digito?



De ser asi tiene para probar: anodo comun, catodo comun, anodos comunes, catodos comunes, todos los pines libres...


----------



## VERONICA20

mabauti gracias por responder ya lo conecte prove y era de anodo comun y encontre que el pimero tercero y cuatro pin de los cinco de la   parte superior colocando el punto hacia abajo con el comun de cada display y el resto los respectivos segmentos los mire poniendo la  punta negra del muntimeto en uno de los comunes y luego la roja en otro pin. lo que esenciende el respectivo segmento y asi lo podemos ubicar cual es.


----------



## mabauti

que bien que lo hayas encontrado.

De preferencia para probarlos, utiliza una fuente y una resistencia de 1kohm, ya que hay posibilidades de que se dañe el muntimetro

suerte!


----------



## antchong13

Buenas, tengo una pregunta, en un Ic 7447 en los pines LT BI RBI que son¡?¡?


----------



## raysac

como logro conectar el display para que me marque un numero como negativo esto en el caso de restar 1 -2


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raysac

Esa no es característica del Display sino del circuito que efectua la operación.
Por otro lado: si tienes un Bit de signo en tu circuito, con el puedes encender el segmento “G” del Display si es que éste es de 7 Segmentos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## raysac

Bueno adjunto mi circuito asi es como me lo pidio el profe, tego dos interruptores
con los que selecciono que quiero hacer, si sumar o restar, pero con el restador al momento de restar 0 1 menos 11 me daria igual a -2 cosa que no se como hacer que marque mi display.

Espero que me puedan ayudar pues soy nuevo en la electronica digital. Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raysac

Estoy analizando tu circuito: veo que con el 4019 seleccionas el resultado de la suma o el de la resta para mostrarlo en el Display de 7 segmentos.

Tu sumador/restador es de 4 BIT’s: (Y0,Y1, X0,X1). Esto es, puedes sumar o restar (X0,X1) +/- (Y0,Y1).
Y no tiene posibilidad de introducir operándos negativos pues no tiene un Bit de signo a la entrada.

Pero no comprendo bien como efectúa la resta, además si cambio de estado los conmutadores (En el restador) X1, Y1, en el Display no hay ningún cambio.

Ahora bien, para mostrar el signo se dice que se utiliza una compuerta XOR.
Pero Cómo ?

Fíjate: Solo cuando el sustraendo es mayor que el minuendo el resultado será un número negativo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## raysac

y hay otra manera de hacer un restador que me muestre numeros negativos?
como solucionar eso de que no tiene posibilidad de introducir operándos negativos pues no tiene un Bit de signo a la entrada.
he visto otros circuitos que los negativos se muestran con un led, pero en este caso debe ser en el display.

si es mucha molestia no se preocupe, tendré que buscarle y leerle jeje.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raysac

No es ninguna molestia, al menos para mi.

Sí hay otra manera de hacer un restador que muestre cuando el resultado de la resta es un número negativo.

Cuando digo que tu circuito no tiene posibilidad de introducir números negativos es porque solo tienes X0, X1, Y0, Y1. Es todo, no hay a la entrada un BIT para el Signo.
No puedes introducir esto (En el sumador) (–2) + (3), aunque sea sumador te daría un resultado de 1 si tuviera un BIT para el signo de los operándos. Cierto ?

En cambio en una resta el resultado si puede ser un número negativo cuando el sustraendo es mayor que el minuendo.

2  - Minuendo
3 = Sustraendo
---
-1  Residuo Cierto ?

te adjunto un circuito restador; como tu restador solo tiene 4 BIT’s, en el mio es de 8, quita los 2 mas significativos de cada operando para que sea de 4 como el tuyo. Al conectarlos a tierra los deshabilitas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raysac

Que fin tuvo tu Sumador Restador ?, lograste hacer lo que querías ?

Desenmarañé tu circuito para poderlo entender y la parte restadora la modifique completamente, nunca pude hacerla funcionar.

Té adjunto tu circuito a ver como lo ves.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## raysac

Está excelente, no pensé en usar dos displays, pero a fin de cuentas cumple con el objetivo, muchas gracias por ayudarme con el desarrollo. Saludos!

le pude quitar un display y conectar la salida al primero para que me marcara el punto como el símbolo negativo, lo que no entiendo muy bien es para qué se necesita el buffer 74125, podría saber su funcionamiento en el restador??


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raybac

El restador, que es la parte baja del diagrama, está compuesto de 2 partes.
El restador propiamente es la parte de abajo, lo forman 3 XOR, 3 AND, 1 OR, La salida de la OR nos da un “Borrow” esto es el “Carry” en el caso de la suma.

El inversor que sigue es para seleccionar la salida del restador o la del circuito que sigue hacia arriba.
Este circuito lo puedes identificar fácilmente pues esta entre el símbolo de tierra y 5V.
Lo que hace es que complementa a 2 el resultado de la resta y lo pone a las entradas 4C y 3A.
Fíjate: cuando el sustraendo es mayor que el minuendo (1-2)  se complementa a 2 el resultado de la resta para que aparezca el valor correcto.
La salida del restador entra a 2A y 1A, entonces por medio de el inversor de hasta abajo se selecciona (4C, 3A) o (2A, 1A) y salen por las Y’s.
Es circuito integrado es de 3 estados y puedes seccionar este tercer estado por medio de las terminales que tienen un pequeño circulo.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## raysac

gracias por la explicación, lo que pasa es que no hemos tenido una enseñanza muy a conciencia respecto a estos temas, soy nuevo en electrónica digital, así que ahorita debo ser autodidacta, apenas acabo de entender lo del complemento a 2 para poder aplicarse en el restador y me interesa mucho saber cómo es que está funcionando todo en este sumador/restador muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## raysac

disculpe, Mr.Carlos en mi sumador/restador de 2 bits, cómo se conectaría en lugar del multiplexor 4019 un 74157 o 74158?? he intentado conectarlo pero mi display no marca absolutamente nada.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola raysac

Ten en consideración que los integrados de la serie 4... trabajan con 9Vdc y los de la serie 74... trabajan con 5Vdc.
En las simulaciones funciona la mezcla de ambos pero en la realidad es muy probable que no funcionen correctamente.

Como en la simulación funciona la mezcla ahí están en el archivo ZIP.

Por favor: no los conectes simplemente o los copies y los pegues, mejor estudia el por qué no te funcionaban.
Por ejemplo: nota que el 4019 tiene entradas de control para seleccionar las entradas “A” o Las entradas “B” mientras que los 74157, 74158 solo tienen una entrada para seleccionarlas, es la llamada “S” (Select).
Estos, 74..., tienen una entrada llamada “E” (Enable) esta debe ser 0 para que las salidas estén habilitadas.
Nota tambien que las salidas del 157 con respecto a las salidas del 178 son inversas, es decir las de uno son el complemento de las del otro; de ahí que se requieran inversores en las salidas del 178.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ilcapo

hola gente del foro, me ha llegado a mis manos gracias al regalo de un amigo un display de 7 segmentos doble,, mi pregunta es como se hace para obtener numeros diferentes en cada uno de los displays ya q las patitas son comunes a los 2!! osea por cada patita encienden 2 leds en lugar de 1 como sucede con los 7SEG comunes,,, les agradezco la respuesta ya q esto me tiene intrigado! ja


saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Seguro que dependiendo de como sea, ánodo o cátodo común se enciende uno u otro habilitando su común, ¿o los comunes también los tiene conectados al mismo pin?

Subí el código del 7 segmentos.


----------



## ilcapo

hola, Si, el comun es el mismo para los 2 displays, lo pruebo con es tester y son los 2 de anodo comun



agrego de paso ya que viene bien para responder tu pregunta que el Display tiene solo 8 pines como si fuera un display simple ! es muy raro , estube viendo algunas hojas de datos de displays dobles y todos tienen 16 pines y los Comunes no unidos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04

La verdad que si es raro, no le encuentro mucho sentido salvo la de adornar el último dígito, algo así como las centésimas de segundo.

De última si tuvieran los comunes separados, te serviría para multiplexar, pero así como están no.


----------



## Scooter

Ha de ir forzosamente multiplexado; tendrás el común de un display y el común del otro. Eso debe de irse alternando "hábilmente sincronizado" con los datos que entran por los siete segmentos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Si, pero fijate que dice que los comunes son uno solo, es decir que ya están conectados.


----------



## Scooter

Tiene que tener 8 entradas por los segmentos y 2  cátodos o ánodos comunes, uno para cada display.
10 terminales. Si tiene 9 es imposible que funcione.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Él dice que tiene solo 8, los 7 segmentos sin el punto (me imagino) + el cátodo.


----------



## Scooter

Yo no entiendo que diga eso. Yo entiendo que tiene 8 pines para 8 segmentos y de los comunes no dice nada. Que ponga una foto y dejamos de fantasear.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

> Yo no entiendo que diga eso. Yo entiendo que tiene 8 pines para 8 segmentos y de los comunes no dice nada. Que ponga una foto y dejamos de fantasear.



jejej, me parece bien.



ilcapo dijo:


> hola, Si, el comun es el mismo para los 2 displays, lo pruebo con es tester y son los 2 de anodo comun
> 
> 
> 
> agrego de paso ya que viene bien para responder tu pregunta que *el Display tiene solo 8 pines* como si fuera un display simple ! es muy raro , estube viendo algunas hojas de datos de displays dobles y todos tienen 16 pines y los Comunes no unidos!


----------



## Scooter

Ya pero los displays tienen *9* pines no 8 y también dice que _"todos tienen 16 pines"_ cuando todos tienen *18 *pines, por eso pienso que no habla de los comunes.


----------



## ilcapo

hola ! bueno no contaba el punto ya que no lo usaba en el aparato,, en cuanto pueda pongo una foto de los pines y tambien voy a pedir el aparato funcionando con el display asi ven que si muestra 2 numeros diferentes,,,, pensando un poco a lo mejor para mostrar numeros diferentes habra que entrar con tensiones diferentes ?? como los leds de varios colores ?? bueno ya creo que estoy delirando con este display ja ,, saludos gracias por las opiniones,,,


----------



## Dominique

Saludos

Ya entiendo cual es tu pregunta la verdad yo también no entiendo porque tiene solo 8 pines como si solo se pudiera controlar uno, de hecho cuando lo conectas y lo pones a funcionar los numeros que veras son: 00 11 22 33.. etc y lo que quieres es que varie cada uno independiente, pues encontré que un pic es lo que te permite hacer lo que deseas.. como hace esto?? no tengo idea... para mi lo único lógico es que internamente el display doble tiene algún dispositivo que interprete cuando se quiere variar un número y cuando el otro pero parece ser que solo el pic es capaz de hacerlo funcionar correctamente.


----------



## ilcapo

Hola Dominique ya me habia olvidado de este post! si el Display recuerdo que tenia un pic, a lo mejor con distintos niveles de tension se controlaba cada display,,, por ejemplo si al pin comun entraban  0 volt estaba activo el display 1 y con 5 volt estaba activo el segundo


----------



## fraxisco

hola el tema tiene su tiempo ya pero bueno
tengo un display doble con9 pines alguin tiene un  circuito de  como  conectarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo

fraxisco dijo:


> hola el tema tiene su tiempo ya pero bueno
> tengo un display doble con9 pines alguin tiene un  circuito de  como  conectarlo?



Tu display ¿ No posee código ?

En caso afirmativo, buscas en Internet el datasheet y con esta  sabes si es colector común o ánodo común y la distribución de patas.


----------



## fraxisco

hola fogonazo 

el display tiene codigo lo busque pero no hay nada es un display de un microondas
pero ya identifique los pines tiene 7 pines para los segmentos pero son comunes en los 4 digitos  los demas 4 son anodos de cada digito voy a dejar una imagen del display en cuestion
yo solo quiero usar los 2 ultimos digitos nadamas pero nose como conectarlo al condator que tengo

pd: en catodo del 4to se le corto el pin XD

ahi dejo la imagen del contador


----------



## cosmefulanito04

No pude abrir el archivo, fijate si podés subirlo como imagen.

¿Cuantos pines tenés además de los 7?

Por lo que veo ahí tenés:

- Los 7 para cada segmento
- 4 que te permiten elegir el display (los comunes)
- 1 que será ... ¿el punto? ... ¿los 2 puntos? ...

Con eso deberías multiplexar en el tiempo los displays, para poder usarlos en forma separada, es decir que deberías refrescar c/dígito durante 5mSeg aproximadamente, para que el ojo humano lo "vea como si estuviera ahí".


----------



## fraxisco

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> No pude abrir el archivo, fijate si podés subirlo como imagen.
> 
> ¿Cuantos pines tenés además de los 7?
> 
> Por lo que veo ahí tenés:
> 
> - Los 7 para cada segmento
> - 4 que te permiten elegir el display (los comunes)
> - 1 que será ... ¿el punto? ... ¿los 2 puntos? ...
> 
> Con eso deberías multiplexar en el tiempo los displays, para poder usarlos en forma separada, es decir que deberías refrescar c/dígito durante 5mSeg aproximadamente, para que el ojo humano lo "vea como si estuviera ahí".



ahi dejo la imagen del contador

el diplay verificando bien tiene asi los pines
1.2.4.5.9 son catodos comunes(los 4 digitos mas los puntos)
y los demas 3,6,7,8,,10,11,12 que serian para los segmentos

conocen algun ci que haga ese trabajito de multiplexar?

estaba pensando en poner un 555 como astable para activar en un tiempo un 7447 y en el otro el segundo 7447 digamos dandole alimentacion a uno y despues a otro rapidamente


----------



## cosmefulanito04

La verdad no se si vale la pena, nunca hice una multiplexación de 7segmentos usando lógica convencional, pero se supone que la idea sería ahorrar decodificadores y trabajar con una sola tira de resistencias limitadoras. 

Osea, me imagino algo así:

- Etapa generadora de clock (555) que permita tiempos de refrescos de c/dígito.
- Shifter con el clock, tal que vaya habilitando los distintos dígitos (los comunes de display a la salida del shifter).
- Etapa contadora BCD con su base de tiempo, tantos dígitos como sea necesarios.
- De alguna forma tomar solo la salida de 1 contador (vas a tener tantos contadores como dígitos) y que vaya al decodificador BCD/7segmentos, habría que implementar alguna lógica o usar algo con salidas de alta impedancia.

Toooodo ese circuito, creo que vale la pena solo cuando tenés muchos dígitos, si solo manejas 2 dígitos, te va a salir más barato manejar c/dígito por separado y sin multiplexar.

Alternativa piola, usar uC para multiplexar .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

fraxisco dijo:


> ahi dejo la imagen del contador
> 
> el diplay verificando bien tiene asi los pines
> 1.2.4.5.9 son catodos comunes(los 4 digitos mas los puntos)
> y los demas 3,6,7,8,,10,11,12 que serian para los segmentos
> 
> conocen algun ci que haga ese trabajito de multiplexar?
> 
> estaba pensando en poner un 555 como astable para activar en un tiempo un 7447 y en el otro el segundo 7447 digamos dandole alimentacion a uno y despues a otro rapidamente



Amigo el CI denominado como CD4553, posee 3 contadores con salida multiplexada.


----------



## fraxisco

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> La verdad no se si vale la pena, nunca hice una multiplexación de 7segmentos usando lógica convencional, pero se supone que la idea sería ahorrar decodificadores y trabajar con una sola tira de resistencias limitadoras.
> 
> Osea, me imagino algo así:
> 
> - Etapa generadora de clock (555) que permita tiempos de refrescos de c/dígito.
> - Shifter con el clock, tal que vaya habilitando los distintos dígitos (los comunes de display a la salida del shifter).
> - Etapa contadora BCD con su base de tiempo, tantos dígitos como sea necesarios.
> - De alguna forma tomar solo la salida de 1 contador (vas a tener tantos contadores como dígitos) y que vaya al decodificador BCD/7segmentos, habría que implementar alguna lógica o usar algo con salidas de alta impedancia.
> 
> Toooodo ese circuito, creo que vale la pena solo cuando tenés muchos dígitos, si solo manejas 2 dígitos, te va a salir más barato manejar c/dígito por separado y sin multiplexar.
> 
> Alternativa piola, usar uC para multiplexar .



 no pense que se usaran tantos ci me saldria mass barato comprar 1 display doble con todo separado pero ahi vere que hago con ese display


----------



## jhonjz

Hola a todos. Tengo una duda pues es la primera vez que voy a montar un circuito usando un display doble de 7 segmentos, es de cátodo común, no sé cómo debo montar cada una de las resistencias que lleva a la protboard, ¿cómo identifico además las patitas de los comunes? Le agrezco su colaboración. Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## Chico3001

si tienes el numero de parte te podemos ayudar con el diagrama, si no entonces necesitas aplicar un voltaje de 5V con una resistencia de 330 ohms en cada una de las patitas hasta encontrar el comun, y de alli ir mapeando cada segmento conforme vaya encendiendo

Prueba si es como esta figura:


----------



## jhonjz

Chico3001 dijo:


> si tienes el numero de parte te podemos ayudar con el diagrama, si no entonces necesitas aplicar un voltaje de 5V con una resistencia de 330 ohms en cada una de las patitas hasta encontrar el comun, y de alli ir mapeando cada segmento conforme vaya encendiendo
> 
> Prueba si es como esta figura:
> 
> http://www.palcoelectronica.es/led/led/display7segmentos/img/5.png



Gracias por la info, sin embargo, aquí está el número, no sé si será ese, es el que veo en el display doble de 7 segmentos, dice: LB20561DBH1B. Agradezco como siempre cualquier aporte.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira esto: http://p.globalsources.com/IMAGES/PDT/SPEC/735/K1052576735.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonjz

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira esto: http://p.globalsources.com/IMAGES/PDT/SPEC/735/K1052576735.pdf
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Muchas gracias Elaficionado, me sirvió mucho.


----------

